# New Prog-Core Band: Verbatim



## sagecoll (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys, please check out my new band *Verbatim*. We just finished our first EP "What We're Made For". 
We're self produced and from the NYC Area. Any criticism is appreciated. Trolling on the other hand, not so much...

Verbatimtheband's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Blasphemer (May 14, 2012)

Is prog-core a thing, now? Please let it not be...

The first song is pretty cool. It reminds me a whole lot of a riff I wrote, but it doesn't seem to really go anywhere, IMO.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 14, 2012)

what the hell is prog core


----------



## groovemasta (May 17, 2012)

Also opened to question prog-core


----------



## sagecoll (Jun 1, 2012)

I've heard the "Prog-Core" name dropped a few times. It's equal parts Progressive and Hardcore. You can call it Prog-Metal if you like but that's not really giving away the whole story...


----------



## Flemmigan (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow. Listened to "Desire & I", I thought it was definitely pretty sick. I felt some post-hardcore vibes, not sure if you're drawing any inspiration from those kind of bands (FoT, Alexisonfire, etc) but I dug it for sure. Especially love the basslines. Keep this "prog-core" thing going, I think it's a pretty damn cool mix of sounds (even if the "genre" name is a little cringeworthy). The Untamed Animoid is also pretty cool, for the same reasons, but the vocals toward the end through me off a little bit. Definitely a matter of personal preference but the very last line sounded straight out of a boy band single at first---couldn't take it as seriously as I wanted to.
Really like the tapping sort of riff at the beginning of Undeliverance. Haven't finished listening yet but digging it. The math-rock kind of tapping thing in the middle is pretty damn grand.
Moral of story, really slick. Definitely should be getting more attention on here! Hope to hear more from you guys soon.

P.S. I followed your Soundcloud with my band Actium. Check out some of our stuff if you get a chance.


----------



## sagecoll (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Dude, Thanks a ton. We're drawing influence from a lot of places. Glad you liked our stuff. I appreciate it. I'll be checking out your band today!


----------

